# Westinghouse TV can't send surround sound audio through optical?



## tallmanpictures

I have a 46" Westinghouse LED HDTV. I recently purchased a Samsung Bluray Dolby Digital Surround Sound System. Right away, I connected all of my devices into my TV via HDMI and then ran stereo analogue cables out of my TV audio outputs and into the Samsung. The quality was nice but, obviously, it was stereo not full surround sound. Today I purchased a Digital Optical Audio Cable (S/PDIF) and ran it from my Westinghouse to the Samsung with no results. There was no audio coming from the speakers when set to the appropriate digital input. In the TV settings, I found very few options, including an audio setting for MTS that is currently set to Mono which is greyed out and can't be changed. I have read some things that suggest the TV might not be compatible with Dolby Digital which would seem odd. I called Westinghouse to get support and the girl (who seemed to only be trained in how to perform google searches) couldn't give me any answers other than the MTS setting cannot be changed unless using the Antenna input. If this is the feature that allows you to utilize a surround sound device, it would seem a strange decision to only allow the highest possible audio output on the lowest possible video input.

I feel like I've covered all of the bases here. I tested the optical cable on another device and it worked fine, so that's not the issue. I've used the speakers with analogue input, so that's not it either. Has anyone ever heard of Westinghouse not playing nice with surround sound systems when using the optical port?


----------



## JimE

MOST TV's do not forward/pass surround audio through digital outputs. They will output surround audio from the internal tuner (ie: broadcast TV or channels tuned by the TV). Most TV's will only pass stereo audio out digital connections.


----------

